# Pics of my Cigar Live Challenge Coins!



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Zack took this over awhile back and made sure the coins got done right! They look great Zack, and just want to say thanks again for taking care of this! 

Hey guys if you like what you see I think he still has some left, shot him a PM.


----------



## Camacho Junior (May 29, 2008)

Damn those are nice. They would look sweet as a belt buckle.


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

Those are pretty sweet looking


----------



## doc-cl (Dec 5, 2008)

did anyone get an extra one of these they would like to part with? They look just awesome


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

pretty cool!


----------



## SixPackSunday (Dec 25, 2008)

i would be very interested in one depending on what numbers he has left. is there any way to find out?


----------



## ProBe (Jan 8, 2009)

Very sweet looking.


----------



## doc-cl (Dec 5, 2008)

I am not sure who to pm on this so if some one can drop me a note I will take one of the extras.:wave:


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

PM BigBuddah76.


----------



## shroom91 (Mar 17, 2008)

great looking coins tho thanks i already got mind


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

SixPackSunday said:


> i would be very interested in one depending on what numbers he has left. is there any way to find out?


here's the numbers I have left:

31, 33, 35, 44, 45, 47, 48, 49, 62, 63, 71, 73, 74, 78, 79, 80, 81, 82, 84, 86, 90, 91, 93, 94, 96, 97, 98, and 99

they are $10 each (except #99 which is $25) with 4.75 shipping no matter how many you order I take paypal and MO


----------



## shortstory5 (Sep 3, 2008)

Those coins look awesome! Great job Zack!


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

shortstory5 said:


> Those coins look awesome! Great job Zack!


thanks...

now if anyone else wants one...let me know I have about 20 left


----------



## TOB9595 (Apr 24, 2007)

Lots of work went into the design and getting these made.
They are LOVELY
Tom


----------

